# Searching for Cobia



## mbutle8805k (Feb 3, 2014)

I went Saturday & Sunday working from to pass to the Coast Guard Station. Nothing to report, saw some Dolphins & Rays. Only one other small boat looking & a big boat dropping FAD's. Water temp was 62.5 - crystal clear.

I was great to be back on the water in search of the Cobia!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

"The buffalo will roam, and the buffalo hunter will follow."


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

waiting on the first reports so I can load the yak and head down!!!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

FAD numbers? lol just kidding...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

RedLeg said:


> FAD numbers? lol just kidding...


 I'm not!!!! #'S please


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

cobe killer said:


> I'm not!!!! #'S please


NO JOKE CLIFF!!!! Get on with those #'s!


----------

